# Help needed on crew photo



## JCBeckwith (Jul 16, 2008)

I have been working on a project involving my cousin's crew that was shot down over France with all crew KIA, when a former classmate of mine asked if I would help her find some information regarding her Uncle. I have some limited information, but I am looking for a flight crew photo.

Information:

Co-Pilot: 2nd Lt. Alden J. Hershiser, Jr.
Shot down: April 4, 1945. Body never found.
Plane name: Trouble N Mind
Flew with the 448th BG with the 713th BS out of Seething AFB England

Any information will be most appreciated. Thanks.

John


----------



## Njaco (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

Found this although I don't think it was a B-17 - I believe the 448th flew B-24s.
http://www.northhillakron.org/Military.htm
"Alden J. Hershiser, Jr. - graduated from North · January 1941 
US Army Air Forces · First Lieutenant · 713th Bomb Squadron, 448th Bomb Group - Heavy, Eighth Air Force · Service # 0-768545 · b. 15 January 1921 · Attended Harris and Jackson Elementary Schools · Declared Missing In Action 5 April 1946. Alden was the co-pilot of a B-17 that had been hit by enemy fire and was going down. The pilot was badly injured and "Hershey" helped him bail out. Other crew members say they saw Alden bail out but his body was never found · Awarded the Air Medal with 5 Oak Leaf Clusters · Listed on the Tablets of the Missing at the Netherlands American Cemetery Margraten, Holland."

also this from same website;
untitled
Check the story under Richard Voeginitz.

I see you've posted on the other forums and got some good answers. Here is a photo from the school website. And the squadron patch.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome John.

Good find NJ!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome John to the forum.Greetings from Poland. 

Chris, really quick answer.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John. Around here someone [almost] always has the
answer.

Good find Chris...

Charles


----------



## JCBeckwith (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks folks. Any help on where I can find the crew photo? I am also trying to find out how many missions this crew flew, nose art photo, any enemy kills, etc. Thanks again.

John


----------



## Bluehawk (Sep 10, 2009)

Please see this Remembrance for some information in this regard:

Link:
United States Air Force - Together We Served



JCBeckwith said:


> I have been working on a project involving my cousin's crew that was shot down over France with all crew KIA, when a former classmate of mine asked if I would help her find some information regarding her Uncle. I have some limited information, but I am looking for a flight crew photo.
> 
> Information:
> 
> ...


----------

